# pushing drifts out of a long driveway



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

Found this from last year. Really long drive I do that drifts bad. sorry no video for this year yet:crying:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

cant see anything its too dark.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think i can make out a plow marker


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

you should move to Hollywood and make movies


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

wow dont know what happen wasn't that dark till i put it on youtube. Thanks for the dumb ass reply's


----------



## z400 (Mar 13, 2008)

You asked for them. 
Would have taken you just a few seconds of your time to to watch the first..few seconds of the video after it was uploaded on youtube to notice it was way to dark to even see what you are doing.


----------

